
Sunk: A story of how US almost went to war with Iran in 2007 - georgecmu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/sunk/2012/08/21/96209788-cebd-11e1-aa14-708bac2c7ee9_story.html
======
genwin
Seemed to me that the Bush administration beat the drums hard for an invasion
of Iran, but with war already on 2 fronts it wasn't politically feasible.

